# mod_rewrite bei bestimmten Domains



## DEDEX7200Pro (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe daheim eine eigene Synology stehen. Diese verfügt über dyndns-Einstellungen von Strato. Die Domain bringt mir jetzt immer die index.php. Diese möchte ich aber nur, wenn ich die IP-Adresse meiner Synology eingebe. Wenn ich die Domain von Strato eingebe, soll der Ordner /stratodomain.de/ als index verwendet werden.

Ich habe deshalb folgende .htaccess-Datei erstellt:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{REMOTE_HOST} ^www\.stratodomain\.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^/index\.php$ /stratodomain.de/index.php [R,L]
```

Edit1: Leider funktioniert es nicht. Könnt ihr mir helfen?

hätte ich des besser mit .htaccess kennzeichnen müssen, oder stimmt des, dass des zu mod_rewrite gehört? Ist dies grundsätzlich möglich, was ich vor habe?

Edit2:

Ich habe nun folgendes gemacht:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)url1\.de
RewriteRule ^index\.php$ /url1.de/
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^url1\.de
RewriteRule ^index\.php$ /url1.de/
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^familiendomain.de [NC]
RewriteRule ^index\.php$ /familiendomain.de
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)familiendomain\.de [NC]
RewriteRule ^index\.php$ /familiendomain.de
```

Also es sind jeweils 2, damit einmal bei Eingabe mit http:// und einmal mit http://www. berücksichtigt wird.

Mein Ergebnis jetzt wäre:

Bei eingabe von
http://www.familiendomain.de

würde dann
http://www.familiendomain.de/familiendomain.de geladen werden

Aber es würde dann auch
http://www.familiendomain.de/familiendomain.de

in der Adresszeile stehen. Das er dies so ladet ist ja richtig, aber es soll anders dastehen.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wieso bei

```
RewriteRule test.php index.php
```
die test.php zwar geladen wird, aber die index.php in der Adresszeile steht und bei mir mein Rewrite nicht geht

Edit:
Ich glaube, des ist auch einfacher möglich. Da gibt es die nette Funktion virtueller Host bei der Synology. ich kann euch aber noch nicht sagen, ob es geht.

Edit2: Für alle anderen, die kein vhost haben, ich habe schon alles probiert und komme auf das selbe Ergebnis wie http://www.panbytes.de/cms/panbytes/11-webdesign-joomla/41-domains-trennen?showall=1


----------

